

Truck sales are rising, Hybrid sales are falling - vaksel
http://money.cnn.com/2008/12/22/autos/trucks_back/index.htm

======
satyajit
This news doesn't fit this forum - that's beside the point ... Did the big
three pay $$ to CNN to write that? That's anything but true, I see a lot of
trucks on road with 'for sale' sticker, people want to switch, real bad. Only
fools will go and buy a gas guzzler thinking this oil price is going to last
for long. Gas has as much politics in it as politics has gas!

------
brl
More threads about cars please!

